# Herfing with Frip Frop Today/Tonight



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Just thought I'd let you all know some major ball-busting will be happening tonight in the patch.....


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

have fun!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

you're gonna bust balls in his patch? Nebber mind, I dont wanna know LOL


----------



## DiverBob (Apr 15, 2002)

LMAO! (Thanks alot for the visual )


----------



## Drewsky (Dec 31, 1999)

Have fun! Make him break out the "GOOD STUFF"!Looks like the Ball Busting has already begun!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Be careful, you don't want to give him a heart attack.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

start with churchills...then go big.
derrek :7


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

It was a typical Springfield mini-herf.....

Kerry brought cigars and shared them.

JB brought cigars and shared them.

I brought cigars and shared them.

Matt brought two gorgeous Cohiba ELs and smoked both of them himself.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

'Matt brought two gorgeous Cohiba ELs and smoked both of them himself.' LMAO
Great herfing with you again Phil! Sorry I had other plans, but this was short notice for me to change them. Hope the wedding went well and look forward to see you again next month!


----------



## mkelson (Jan 1, 2000)

[updated:LAST EDITED ON Sep-13-02 AT 01:00 PM (CDT)]Ah... now that I've recovered from SoCal, I'm in the mood for some serious herfing again. I wish I were able to join you all; I'm sure Phil will be making plenty of Georgia Tech jokes! 

I'll look forward to seeing everyone again at next year's SoCal!

- Michael


----------

